# Bad day....



## DFDEMS (Sep 6, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago one the last day of work prior to having to play Army for a couple of weeks my partner and I get a call for a sick Pt at a distance. We start responding and a supervisor gets on scene and advises us it’s a full arrest. 

We get there, two supervisors working the patient. Go in, do the voodoo medicine dance and I go out to get the bed and the splits. Bed comes out of the truck, grab the splits and throw them on the cot. I threw them right on the cot out the back door (passenger) side window because the door had closed and I didn’t notice.

Glass all over the cot and the ground. The crowd is looking at me like I am high or something. When we came back out with the patient one of the supervisors asked if someone shot out our back window. How embarrassing


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 6, 2005)

ooouuuccchhh... LOL  Sorry bud... things happen. *shrugs shoulders*   B)


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 6, 2005)

lol, you know you will Never live that one down...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, I needed a laugh, LOL. May I post this as EMS humor on other sites, LOL j/k, I'll be nice..............  h34r: 

-Cap'n


----------



## DFDEMS (Sep 6, 2005)

*you know you will Never live that one down*

I kind of assumed that one. Not one of my shining moments in EMS but not the worst either. No harm, no foul (other than the window...)

*May I post this as EMS humor on other sites*

Sure, go ahead. If you can’t laugh at yourself you have some issues...


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFDEMS_@Sep 6 2005, 02:32 AM
> * A couple of weeks ago one the last day of work prior to having to play Army for a couple of weeks my partner and I get a call for a sick Pt at a distance. We start responding and a supervisor gets on scene and advises us it’s a full arrest.
> 
> We get there, two supervisors working the patient. Go in, do the voodoo medicine dance and I go out to get the bed and the splits. Bed comes out of the truck, grab the splits and throw them on the cot. I threw them right on the cot out the back door (passenger) side window because the door had closed and I didn’t notice.
> ...


One thing is for sure............spend any time in EMS and crazy stuff will happen for sure.

I was working in the projects once, the old "Sick Person" call.

The older lady was sitting CAOx3 in a chair complaining of a cough and a fever for several days. We were on the third floor. You know projects don't have elavators and have very small stairwells.

I asked her if she thought she could walk down to the ambulance......... :huh: 

One of the guys that was holding a door open says "Dis mudda #%$a gonna ax her to walk to da got d@^# bambulance!!" :angry: 

I said, "SIr, our cot won't fit up the stairs".

He quickly replied "Man, she ain't got no legs!"

   I lifted the blanket she had on ler lap and sure enough, she had bilateral below knee amputations. :blink: 

Needless to say, we stair chaired her down.

I felt pretty embarrassed at that time........... :lol:


----------



## ECC (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFDEMS_@Sep 6 2005, 02:32 AM
> * ... When we came back out with the patient one of the supervisors asked if someone shot out our back window... *


VooDoo Medicine Dance?!?!? I love that one!

As for shooting out the back window, I would have told the boss..."Well, look at that...scumbags shot out our window!"


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 7, 2005)

I would have come out of there screaming

My other personality has gun! Everybody take cover!!

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

-CaptainPanic


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2005)

LOL!  That's great.

How are things in Detroit EMS?  We never see you around here anymore.

I go down to Detroit every so often with a patient and see you guys working your asses off.  Life is good when six calls is considered a hard-working shift in


----------



## emtbass (Sep 7, 2005)

I would have said... Yep, got shot out... I bearly dodged the bullet.

That was a close one.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 7, 2005)

ROFLMAO......Can you walk???? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 7, 2005)

My God Kip, I would've probably dropped the poor old lady stair chairing her from laughing at myself so hard, that was great.  :lol:  :lol: 

But I did read an article one time, now I am not kidding you this guy had a REALLY REALLY REALLY bad day!

Here goes:

A man owned a suzuki speed bike and he was out on the driveway near the sliding glass door trying to work on it and watch his son in the living room. He had it on the kickstand and when he went to rev it up the kickstand slipped out and he and the bike went careening into the living room, the neighbors heard the commotion and called for an ambulance. The man went to the ER and of course he had to explain his injuries (drove through living room on my bike). He was treated and released. He then called his wife from work to come him and the son up from the ER, on the way home he had to explain it all again to his wife. When he got home we went to lay down while his wife cleaned up some of the mess. He had to go to the bathroom to do some buisness a shortwhile later, and while he sat there thinking about his calamity he lit a cigarette, when he was finished he threw the cigarette butt into the toilet, wich then exploded into his posterior causing 2nd and 3rd degree burns posteriorly to his body. His wife heard the explosion and came with a fire extinguisher, and was able to put the fire out, meanwhile the man is less than happy for sure, so his wife tells him to stay put while she phones for 911. Turns out the wife had poured leftover gasoline into the toilet without telling the husband. The crew arrives and the man is placed on the spine board and carried down the stairs. About halfway down the stairs one of the medics began laughing uncontrollably at the injured man's luck and dropped the injured man down the flight of stairs. At the ER the man was given his discharge papers and the man looked up at the discharge clerk and asked her if it would be alright to stay a few more days....................

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 8, 2005)

"holy crap!. hey supp, there out there shooting up the rig! better call for pd back up."


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Everyone, I was really having a ****ty day myself until I logged on and started reading this thread, I am laughing so hard I have the tears rolling. I know first hand how hard it is to live something down. I am still hearing about the body I dropped. It has been over a year since that took place, everyone has the ring tone one their phone of the song "Let the bodies hit the floor" for when I call them. I guess yours will be a gunshots! I have a similar story of a pt that made two trips to the ER within hrs. He was one his way home POV from being RX for FX neck after a fall and a deer ran out in front of the car causing it to crash, we once again TX the poor man and now his wife too, back to the ER, they hadn't even put his chart up yet, what a ****ty day for him!


----------



## DFDEMS (Sep 14, 2005)

> *As for shooting out the back window, I would have told the boss..."Well, look at that...scumbags shot out our window!" *



I figured honesty was the best policy there. It was an accident, stuff happens. If they had that big of an issue with it he tough s***t...




> *How are things in Detroit EMS? We never see you around here anymore.
> 
> I go down to Detroit every so often with a patient and see you guys working your asses off. Life is good when six calls is considered a hard-working shift in smile.gif*



I am actually really REALLY considering leaving the city. With the current financial crisis and the though of lifting a 400lb patient off the floor with a chief complaint that’s BS when I am 50 doesn’t sound so appealing to me anymore.

School is calling my name I think. RN or PA maybe. The GI bill covers most of it. If I leave the city I will probably work at a "private" as the schedules there are a little more flexible for continuing education as opposed to the cities. I need to figure out who though if I deicide to leave.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 15, 2005)

Yell County EMS!! We could use some more folk around here, also there is a nearby university where you can get your RN.


----------



## DFDEMS (Sep 22, 2005)

What is "County EMS?" Better yet, where is it?


----------



## Jon (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+Sep 7 2005, 10:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ Sep 7 2005, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-DFDEMS_@Sep 6 2005, 02:32 AM
> * ... When we came back out with the patient one of the supervisors asked if someone shot out our back window... *


VooDoo Medicine Dance?!?!? I love that one!

As for shooting out the back window, I would have told the boss..."Well, look at that...scumbags shot out our window!" [/b][/quote]
 That would really be a New York stunt....

But hey, the stupidvisor gave you an out.....


----------



## DFDEMS (Sep 30, 2005)

> *But hey, the stupidvisor gave you an out.....*



Actually, he was very helpful. I just couldnt let my integrity go to waste on such a simple incidient.. Besides, I was pretty proud of it at the ER.."hey...check this out..."


----------

